# Hitzeproblem mit Router



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend
Wie der Titel schon sagen sollte, habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Router, einem Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN.
Dieser Router ist allgemein schon ziemlich Temperatur empfindlich und wird sehr sehr langsam, wenn er was wärmer wird. Bei diesem Wetter ist es dann halt so, dass gar nichts mehr funktioniert und wenn, dann nur sehr langsam. Im Moment ist einer der wenigen Momente, wo ein paar Seiten klappen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu verhindern, oder ührt nichts am Kauf eines neuen Routers vorbei?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

[ironie]
Kühlbox? 
Kühlschrank? 
Klimaanlage? 
[/ironie]

Ich kenne das Gerät nicht und habe auf die Schnelle auch keine "rundum Ansicht" gefunden.
Aber Du könntest es zumindest übergangsweise damit versuchen, dass Du einen Kältepad/Kühlakku drunter packst.

Je nachdem wie die Lüftungsschlitze sitzen, könntest Du z.B. auch einen Festplattenlüfter anbringen (doppelseitiges Klebeband).
Nimm aber ein reinen Lüfter, also ohne Kühlkörper.

Wenn die Garantie/Gewährleistung schon abgelaufen ist, könnte man für den Festplattenlüfter noch mehr Lüftungslöcher an der Unterseite reinmachen.
An der Oberseite kommen auch gleich noch ein paar Löcher, damit auch ein anständiger "Durchzug" herrscht.
Ich würde Dir aber raten den Router vorher zu zerlegen..... nicht dass Du mit dem Bohrer einmal komplett durch die Platine jagst. 

Du kannst natürlich den Router auch erstmal aufmachen und gucken ob Kühlkörper verbaut sind.
Wenn nicht, dann prüfst Du welche Teile warm/heiss werden (schön auf die Fingerchen aufpassen).
Wenn die entsprechenden Teile flach sind, bietet es sich an einen Kühlkörper aufzukleben (dafür gibt es extra Kleber).
Also schnell mal gucken wie viel Platz für einen Kühlköper vorhanden ist und ab nach Conrad.
Die haben alle möglichen Grössen da (z.B. 5 x 6.3 x 4.8 mm --> http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=187885)..... man darf halt nur nicht in der PC-Abteilung gucken. 

Einen neuen Router zu kaufen halte ich für überflüssig.
Eigentlich sind sie alle mehr oder weniger genauso eng verbaut und haben i.d.R auch keinen Lüfter.
Mit einem anderen Router kann Dir also genau das gleiche Problem passieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2009)

Wie Dr.Dau schon erwähnt hat. 
Kannste aber auch nen vorigen Ventilator neben den Router stellen und den anpusten lassen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Juli 2009)

Okay werd ich wohl ertmal vorrübergehend nen Kühlakku drunterlegen. Mein Vater wird sicher was dagegen haben, wenn ich das Teil aufschraube -.-


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2009)

Sowas wäre auch noch was; http://images.google.ch/images?hl=d...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4


----------

